# Back To Front Day



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well we all know you guys have some stunning dials on your watches but some of the watches I have seen have nice backs as well. So for a change Lets have a watch back day, I.ve always been partial to coming from behind  I,ll start us off with this one Rado silver star.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Zeno basic pilot










Omega SMP










SE Routemaster


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

adrian said:


> Zeno basic pilot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knew you guys wrote right to left, But upside down & the wrong way round? :thumbsup:

Edit: The Zeno is tasty by the way.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Vostok Komandirskie:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s another one Amtex electric 1960s


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll play

Fortis B42 Official Cosmonauts










Ball Fireman


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

oubaas56 said:


> Knew you guys wrote right to left, But upside down & the wrong way round? :thumbsup:


זה לא מהופך

:tongue2:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I've always been partial to the Longines Flagship of years ago, with a solid gold case and this fabulous back. I think it comes of reading all the C.S. Forester and Patrick O'Brian novels of the British Navy during the Napoleonic wars.

I've been trying to buy one of these for some time, just never made a deal. Still looking though (so obviously this was a "stolen" photo).


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

How about this one


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

The back of my 2960s Longinrs Flagship.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

from one of my modded 6309's...










and the back of my flipped orsa (although i should be getting another this week 










pic credit from previous owner


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Bit obscure view but the only pic I have of it:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Backside of my Titoni Airmaster just sold this one. :cry2:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

The backside of my Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Grande Taille. The Master Control Seal is made of 18 k red gold and confirms that the watch passed the 1000 hours Master Control test.



















Inside of the folding clasp


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> The backside of my Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Grande Taille. The Master Control Seal is made of 18 k red gold and confirms that the watch passed the 1000 hours Master Control test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Great idea for a thread!

There's not going to be much that can top Livius' JLC in my opinion. It's a beauty.

This is the back of the Aquastar i'm wearing today.










These were two of my favourite display backs. Both, sadly, gone now though.










The Stowa Marine Auto and the RLT14 Chronometer. Anyone know who's got my old '14 these days? :huh:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Omega Seamaster 2254.50










Omega 200 SHOM, this shot is my desktop image on my home mac

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My Omega greatest hits package. 










SpeedmasterMKII with replacement back.










Seamaster 120 quartz.










Good old Seamaster GMT.










Speedy automatic.

Later,

William


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Were seeing some nice watch backs today nice set of wings on this one.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Giving my MM an outing today.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The only decent one I have of the back of a watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a few I`m quite partial to but I`m too knackered to take photos at the moment however I`ve found these two in my files.

*Seagull 1963 Airforce*












Services Despatch Rider circa early 1930s (the same style was used on the Competitor)


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

OK, so it's not pretty, but for me, it is very evocative of a period of desperate, industrialised warfare.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well here's the one that I'm wearing


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Plenty of seahorses, so about time for a fish...


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Fulminata said:


> OK, so it's not pretty, but for me, it is very evocative of a period of desperate, industrialised warfare.


Here's another similar:










Universal Geneve Tri-compax too?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Back of my OMEGA DeVille


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a WW2 JLC pocket watch with a Pheon and military markings on the back










I'll have to get this one serviced soon.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Livius de Balzac said:


> The backside of my Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Grande Taille. The Master Control Seal is made of 18 k red gold and confirms that the watch passed the 1000 hours Master Control test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW - beautiful!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Not been wearing it but here is the back of my RLT 17


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Some of my favorite casebacks that I've had or currently got 

*Stowa Marine Original*










*PRS-5*










*Dreadnought*


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

X-33 with a rare caseback










Seamaster 120 Deep Blue










3536










Aquastar Benthos










PRS-50 and BP50


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

IDF Kontiki Super










Omega SM120 f300 Cone










Langel


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

We're mad, stark raving bonkers ! Taking as many pics of the back of a watch as the front....

Here's a couple of mine :tongue2: !










Stowa










RLT30










Solvil










Seagull










Tissot Le Locle


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Here are some of mine, past and present:

Excuse some of the Q&D pics

Omega Speedy










Sector "Golden Eagle" 1000M










Mortima 70's diver










Rado Green Horse










Omega Seamaster Cosmic










Mark


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

6309










not mine but heres a seamaster 1000m










Iaxa Shell Star










Candino and Beuchat Ushuaia










And a 'special' for Colin


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This is the back of the watch I've been wearing for just over a week:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Stanford said:


> This is the back of the watch I've been wearing for just over a week:


Now that really is a work of art :tongue2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mutley said:


> Now that really is a work of art :tongue2:


It's practically pornography. :drool:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

A couple of mine

I know mrteatime has already posted one of these but it wasn't his so he is disqualified :lol:

Orsa Monstrum










Tissot PRS516


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Not my pic - but this is what's on the back of mine...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> A couple of mine
> 
> I know mrteatime has already posted one of these but it* wasn't his so he is disqualified * :lol:
> 
> ...


mine arrived this afternoon.....ask grey, he saw it earlier :tongue2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of mine
> ...


Lets see if you can keep this one a bit longer :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

mutley said:


> Orsa Monstrum


The Orsa is nice - it always surprises me how much effort some makers put into the backs


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

the only back ive taken a photo of it is rather nice though.










well done on the orsa mr t ,ive had my one on all week its superb. have you seen the caseback on one of the orsa's that has all the islands on it that is very well done.


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Hellow Everyone! 

I'm Back, with a couple of backs to show you off.. 

A Seamaster and the HMT...


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all, finally got round to taking some piccies, thought I'd post the backs here first for a change. They're not very unusual but I like them!

First my trusty Omega SMP Chronometer, I've worn this pretty much every day for the last ten years and to my eyes it still looks good.










Next my Breitling Wings Auto, don't wear this that often, usually save it for special occasions! Its not particularly pretty compared to some but it makes me smile 










And finally the one that started it all, a gift from my wife many years ago, now looks tiny compared to todays monsters!










Of course if I've done this wrong ignore all the above until I can work out how to post pics correctly

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry just realised they are a bit big, will resize the next lot.


----------

